

Don't Build Your Web Site In Flash - reazalun
http://www.bruceclay.com/blog/archives/2008/07/dont_build_your_site_in_flash.html

======
radley
Don't use Flash because it doesn't allow SE... oh. Well, don't use Flash
because Flash is "teh sucks"?

Brilliant post by a man who's only creative graphic is some stars and stripes
with an Uncle Sam hat.

FAIL.

------
nailer
> "a Web site entirely in Flash still presents a poor user experience."

Duh. How many of those are being built in 2008?

------
dmix
I only read the title of this submission.

But if your on HackerNews this should already be pretty obvious.

